# The Cluster in Springfield! Agility, agility, and more agility!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

So we all survived the Cluster this weekend!! LOL Ocean got a 2nd Novice Fast Q on Friday with a second place and some nice runs that weren't Q's on both Friday and Saturday. I'm so thrilled with him because that is an insane environment and he didn't give two hoots about how busy it was. I did get a video of his FAST run from the professional video people there. I should have it today or tomorrow. When I get it I'll post it here. 

Lars had a great 2nd Open standard run Q with a first place on Friday (another video I'm waiting for from the Pros) and nice Open Jumpers and Open FAST run on Friday. Yesterday there were no Q's...but some really nice, nice runs where he listened to me even though I blew it a couple of times by being a little too "aggressive" with my cues and I sent him too far or called him off of a jump by accident. Oh well....that's little details which we'll eventually get right. So, here are the Sunday and Saturday videos - 

This run was a personal Q for us because it was a tricky course...that bar may have come down because I was in a bad place when he committed to it. 






Open Standard - 






Open FAST - 






Ocean Novice Jumpers (a small bit of Puppy WAHOOOO! but he came back and really worked nicely)






Ocean had a great Standard run that there is video. I have to get it from the lady who owns his mother and when I do, I'll post it here too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

We checked out the Mallory Building on Saturday but didn't see you guys. Congrats! We watched some of the big dogs go around and I was hoping your boys would be in the group, but I didn't see any rotties. One of the courses had about 50 people walking it at once which was crazy to see. Must have been a huge class. 

Watson and I had an interesting weekend. On Saturday I was super nervous for some weird reason - I normally get some ring jitters right as I go in, but I had been nervous the night before and all morning which was not fun. I'm blaming it on the meds I'm taking for my sinus infection (they make me jittery anyway). So I went in and totally botched things up. I actually lost my shoe while gaiting around the ring. lol Watson was a good boy though. We lost to the one other class dog, who I'll admit was a very nice dog.

On Sunday I was all prepared to do better, and I did a great job, but Watson was a complete loon. The judge (who was a big name guy from Argentina) did the most thorough examination I've ever seen - checking ear length, moving legs around, checking coat texture, etc. Watson thought this was just awesome and that the judge clearly wanted to snuggle with him, so every time we'd come back towards the judge (on the down and back, going around) he'd start charging towards the judge and then try to jump on him. :facepalm: What a doof. 

What a chaotic place! I'm glad we went, but it makes me appreciate the smaller outdoor shows we've spent most of our time at. It was nuts. It was fun to check out the performance stuff though and not spend all of our time in the conformation area.


----------

